# 16 or 20



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

for a female shooter thats wants somthing with a little less punch that a 12 gauge how does the 16 and the 20 hold up. I know that the 20 gauge is a common round but how common is the 16? Can anyone provide some insite for a shotgun for a girl that is built on a larger frame than most women (she a swimmer) and a good shotgun to purchase for mostly trap shooting. Im thinking of the Rem 870 or Mossburg 500


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Blackace,

If you want her to shoot trap then (if it was me) I would let her shoot a 12 gauge with just a 1 ounce load of 7 1/2's or 8's. I don't know how old she is and that is a factor.

If she is on the small side then a 20 gauge will break them just fine off the 16 yard line. The softest shooting shotguns are the gas autos if recoil is a major concern.

Bob A.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I prefer the 16, but for trap I'd go witht he 20 because of ammo costs. Trap takes up alot of shells and 16s can be hard to find. As to the guns you mentioned the 870 is the same weight as the 12.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with a BERETTA 391 20 gauge semi auto. That is a great gun that comes in a variety of sizes and lengths. that is what almost everyone i know started on. Go with that and You won't be sorry :beer:


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

althoth a gas auto would be nice to help tame recoil it a little steep for how much money i was thinkin of spending. As for the cost of 16 ga vs 20 ga, all shotty ammo (12,16,20) in a trap load all costs the same. I guess my real question is if a 12 is a little too much omph, (cost not being a factor in ammo) would you recomend the 16 or 20. iv shot 20 but not 16, how does recoil of a 16 stack up agenst a 12?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a 870 express in 16ga. and I dont feel any recoil my 13 brother has a 870 express synthetic 16ga. and he is smaller than me and he agrees there is barely any recoil. Hope this helps, Nick.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Blackace,

When you said that a gas auto is more than you want to spend I can understand your point. However, you can pickup a good used Remington 1100 semi auto for about what you would pay for a new pump gun. If your daughter still wants to persue the shooting sports in a year or two from now she will be that much bigger and at that point you can get her the type of shotgun she can use for the rest of her life. You can use the 1100 as trading stock for the next shotgun.

The reason I would go with the 20 gauge is because you can find ammo for it anywhere, not so for the 16 gauge!

Bob A.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

my mom has shot my 16 guage she said that it hurt a little at first but not bad. it kicks lighter than a 12 guage but not a hole lot in my oppion. the 16 guage ammo can be hard to find up here where i live. the 16 is a great gun it would be worth buying one just to have in your collection, i will never get rid of mine.


----------

